# ID plant?



## Phaturkey (Jan 15, 2007)

When I first set up another tank in my house I found a small one leafed plant with a few roots on it. I've planted it and its grown some. Can anyone help me ID this plant?

(found the plant in some flourite while washing it )


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It looks like a Cryptocoryne of some sort.


----------

